# Cancelling Directv (returning dish)



## strider4 (Mar 24, 2007)

I know you have to return your receivers to Directv. Do you also have to return the dish????

TIA


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

strider4 said:


> I know you have to return your receivers to Directv. Do you also have to return the dish????
> 
> TIA


Nope, just the receivers.


----------



## strider4 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks.. That's what I thought but wanted to be sure..


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They tell you exactly what they want. They do want various accessories, such as any DECAs, BBCs, Band Stop Filters and the remote (minus batteries). Which I did think was a bit odd, as I thought the DECAs and such were considered owned.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> They tell you exactly what they want. They do want various accessories, such as any DECAs, BBCs, Band Stop Filters and the remote (minus batteries). Which I did think was a bit odd, as I thought the DECAs and such were considered owned.


They ASK for those things, yes. All they REQUIRE is the receiver and correct access card. You won't be charged if the other items are missing.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

It is just the receivers and remotes that they want. As an installer myself when I am doing a Dish install for a previous Directv customer, I like to harvest the BBC. I never know when I will have to use one or do a service call for one.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Even though you don't return the dish, it's still worth something. I've always managed to sell mine for a $50 or so. You can also get a few bucks for the remotes.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Even though you don't return the dish, it's still worth something. I've always managed to sell mine for a $50 or so. You can also get a few bucks for the remotes.


I got $50 For My Slimline Back In June When i cancelled service and moved


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

At least they don't require the LNB like Dish.


----------

